# We are good Dogs, promise! hehehe



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

*That mess behind me......IT WASNT ME *









*It wasnt me either!!!*









*PLEASE...This socks are too strong for me to play with hehe*









*This toy will not last long....and i make sure it wont *









*BEST FRIENDS FOREVER AND EVER*


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

They are just gorgeous hun are u coming to the skipton show?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Where is it and when? 
I have never been to any shows and dont know whats happening there. What is this show about?


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awww they are lush


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Awww - they are fabuous! Wonderful dogs and great pics!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thank u  
I am so happy i have got them both


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Very cute and very gorgeous, GSD puppies are so sweet and I love NI's.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Natik said:


> Where is it and when?
> I have never been to any shows and dont know whats happening there. What is this show about?


The show is at skipton on sat 23rd till 2th august, i've never been either but im taking my 2 and camping for the entire weekend. Everyone is really friendly and it seems loads of fun  x


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG I just love these pics! such gorgeous puppies! how cute is Maya's face in the 2nd pic!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow what great pics.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what a Gorgeous pair!!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank u all


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

bloody awesome pics, wat a great looking babe... just to good!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow those 2 are stunning pups, love em


----------



## rattie (Aug 3, 2008)

The second dog is stunning, lovely colour


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

What beautiful pups...Jill


----------



## Hannerr (Aug 3, 2008)

Omg, they are GORGEOUS. I'm sat here saying AWWWW they're just so adorable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

WOW those earholes tho lol 

They really are 2 beautifull looking ababys  no wonda u couldnt resist getting the pair of them  it would be very hard to pick one of them.


----------

